# Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!



## JonnyD74 (17. Dezember 2009)

*Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Hallo werte Gemeinde!

Habe bei meinem Bruder das System ein wenig aufgerüstet. Windows 7 64bit installiert, und natürlich als alter Rennfan die Dirt2 drauf.

Nach *witztigerweise 3 Tagen* (davor keine Probleme - auch bei längeren Rennen) begannen die Probleme. 
Während des Spieles ca. nach 3 Rennen mit Bildproblemen - bleibt stecken - für ein paar Sekunden, danach geht es zwar heiter weiter - doch dann bleibt es stecken - und nichts geht mehr. 

In seinem System verbaute Teile:

4 GB OCZ Speicher
Core Duo E 7500 mit original Kühler
Asus P´P5W DH Deluxe mit neuestem BIOS
750 Watt Netzteil - Enermaxx
GTX 9800+

Machte sogar nach der Neuinstallation einen Prozessor - Auslastungstest - ca. 90% im Spiel.
Kann es eventuell auch an der Internetverbindung liegen? -Funk Anbieter 3

Hoffe es kann mir einer einen Tipp geben! 

Lg Jonny


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Netzteil zu schwach! 

Ernst bei Seite, mal die CPU und VGA Temp überwacht?


----------



## JonnyD74 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Na dass mit den Temperaturen wird jetzt für mich eine lustige Sache.

Mein Bruder ist 180km weit entfernt und *nur ein* absoluter *Anwender*.

OK - Seine Grafikkarte ist ne EVGA - dafür gibst ein OC Prog welches auch die Temp. ausliest.

Hat jemand nen Tipp für ein Progr. welche die CPU - Temperatur auslesen kann bzw. sogar aufzeichnet?

LG Jonny


----------



## UnnerveD (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Speedfan / Coretemp / Everest sind so die gängigsten zum auslesen der Temperatur. Mit Coretemp kann man die auch loggen lassen.

mfG


----------



## JonnyD74 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Dank Dir mal für die Antwort. Werd mir mal alle in Ruhe anschaun.

- Werd noch verrückt - jetzt hat er auch noch sein Windows Mail zerstört.

Gestern konnte er ganz normal wieder spielen - heute kam ein kurzer Anruf - er kann das Spiel nicht mal mehr starten - rennt zwar die Disk an aber nichts kommt 

Warum nur warum.................?

LG Jonny


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Ich habe auch das Problem dass das Spiel manchmal abstürzt, an den Temps liegt es aber definitiv nicht. Mein CPU max. 41 Grad und Graka (GTX 285 2Gb) max. 63 Grad. Das Problem tritt bei mir nur im Multiplayer auf.


----------



## al_capone (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

moin leutz
bei mir lief dirt2 auch nicht habe jetzt eine (_*workerMap*_) gefunden und ausgetauscht und schon leuft es bei mir super 

wenn ihr alte lenkräder wie zb( _*micosoft side winder*_ ) habt oder ein anderes was dirt2 nicht erkennt 
dann einfach das lenkrand am pc anschießne ( _*pc aber vorher aussmachen*_) dann den pc neu starten spiel starten dann auf einstellunge gehen und die tasten neu belegen und schon läuft das lenkrad auch 

wenn ihr die ( workerMap ) nciht finden solltest einfach eine email an mich dann schicke ich sie euch 

in diesem sinne


----------



## thrstn3 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Hallo an alle habe da mal eine frage zur dirt2.
Das Hauptspiel friert immer wieder ein die Demo von dirt2 aber nicht,Habe schon Hyper Threading aus geschaltet.

Mein Bord ist ein Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6 Sockel 1156, CPU I7Core860,Cpu Kühler EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken",DDR3 G:SKILL 2*2GB KIT 1600MHZ CL7,ATI HD 5850,SATA HDD Samsung1000GB HD103UJ 32MB,Netzteil 650w Be Quiet.
Win7 Professional 64bit.

Danke an alle die mir helfen können bin ein reiner noob in pc sachen.


----------



## al_capone (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

hi thrstn3

1 frage wann friert das speil ein ( nach dem ersten rennen ? )
2 du musst mal googel und eine (_*workerMap *_) für dirt 2 suchen 
   und die musst du austauschen  und dann sollte das spiel laufen 
   war bei mir auch so 

wenn die nicht findest scheibe mir deine email adresse dann schicke ich sie dir

also das muss da drinne stehen 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<workerMap>
  <workerThread name="core_0_high" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="core_1_high" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="core_0_below_normal" priority="belownormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="core_0_normal" priority="normal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="plugin_finalise_1" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="visibility_task_1" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="131072" />
  <workerThread name="gc_01" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="32768" />
  <workerThread name="gc_02" priority="abovenormal" core="0" stacksize="32768" />
  <workerSet name="plugin_finalise" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="plugin_finalise_1" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="cloth" jobpoolsize="1024"></workerSet>
  <workerSet name="ai" jobpoolsize="1024"></workerSet>
  <workerSet name="collision" jobpoolsize="1024"></workerSet>
  <!-- solver cannot run on same threads as softbody -->
  <workerSet name="solver" jobpoolsize="1024"></workerSet>
  <workerSet name="softbody" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_below_normal" />
    <worker name="core_0_normal" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="handling" jobpoolsize="1024"></workerSet>
  <workerSet name="pfx" jobpoolsize="1024"></workerSet>
  <workerSet name="visibility" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="visibility_task_1" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="ground_cover" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_high" />
    <worker name="core_1_high" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="ground_cover_workers" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="gc_01" />
    <worker name="gc_02" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="storage" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_high" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="pssg_storage" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_high" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="generic_workers" jobpoolsize="1024"></workerSet>
  <workerSet name="replay_serialisation_workers" jobpoolsize="1024"></workerSet>
  <workerSet name="anim" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_normal" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="build_crowd" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_below_normal" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="in_car_characters" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_high" />
    <worker name="core_1_high" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="vehicleSingleThreaded" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <!-- IMPORTANT - maximise thread usage for this workerSet as it is used only during the single threaded update, hence all threads are waiting for it -->
    <worker name="core_0_high" />
    <worker name="core_1_high" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="audio" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_normal" />
  </workerSet>
  <workerSet name="damageSkinning" jobpoolsize="1024">
    <worker name="core_0_below_normal" />
    <worker name="core_0_normal" />
  </workerSet>

in diesen sinne


----------



## thrstn3 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Erst mal schon mal danke für deine Hilfe.
Zu einst das Spiel friert schon nach dem ich es starten will ich sehen nur das logo von AMD dann warst das schon.Ich habe mir das Spiel von steam runter geladen war ja bei der ati Karte ja dabei.
Werde mal sehen was ich bei Googel so finde wenn ich nicht weiter komme sende ich dir mein E-Mail. 

Gruß Thorsten.


----------



## thrstn3 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Mein Problem ist behoben worden


----------



## frEnzy (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*



thrstn3 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist behoben worden


Wie denn? Ich habe nämlich genau das gleiche Problem wie du...


----------



## Aribaaajeaa (9. April 2011)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

Dirt2 stürzt bei mir vornehmlich beim Ende eines Rennens ab. Während des Wechsels zur Anzeige der Rennergebnisse.

In der Ereignissanzeige wird folgendes angezeigt: Kann jemand was damit anfangen?

Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Application Error
Datum:         09.04.2011 11:34:31
Ereignis-ID:   1000
Aufgabenkategorie100)
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      MyMDPC
Beschreibung:
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: dirt2_game.exe, Version: 1.1.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4b598827
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: dirt2_game.exe, Version: 1.1.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4b598827
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x002cff43
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0xda8
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cbf69669f0312f
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Spiele\DiRT2\dirt2_game.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Spiele\DiRT2\dirt2_game.exe
Berichtskennung: 91e292f5-628c-11e0-a01b-bcaec5752ec2
- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Application Error 

  - EventID 1000 

   [ Qualifiers]  0 

   Level 2 

   Task 100 

   Keywords 0x80000000000000 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2011-04-09T09:34:31.000000000Z 

   EventRecordID 4314 

   Channel Application 

   Computer MyMDPC 

   Security 


- EventData 

   dirt2_game.exe 
   1.1.0.0 
   4b598827 
   dirt2_game.exe 
   1.1.0.0 
   4b598827 
   c0000005 
   002cff43 
   da8 
   01cbf69669f0312f 
   C:\Spiele\DiRT2\dirt2_game.exe 
   C:\Spiele\DiRT2\dirt2_game.exe 
   91e292f5-628c-11e0-a01b-bcaec5752ec2


----------



## robodaneel (27. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 2 - stürzt ab!*

...für alle Low Budget Käufer oder andere Nachzügler.
Ich habe die "Windows Live" Ausgabe von Dirt 2 (gepatcht 1.1). Bei mir hängte sich das Spiel immer häufiger beim Laden der Rennstrecken auf. Nach ESC oder Return wurde einfach zum Desktop zurückgekehrt. Die Ereignisanzeige registrierte die Fehler.
Wie es aussieht lag es einfach daran dass ich nicht mit dem Internet verbunden war. Ich hatte mich allerdings nicht bei "Windows Live" angemeldet, weil ich das nicht möchte und das Spiel auch so funktioniert.

Win 7 32bit


----------

